# some ooth laying pics - asian mantis



## nympho (Jul 31, 2006)

you can see the eggs in this one!






afew hours later.....finished!






so how long will it take to hatch ?


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2006)

Was she on top of the screen like that or did you just flip the pics? Kinda unusual for them to lay like that if thats how she did it. Great pics.


----------



## nympho (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah your right, well spotted.

the screen was upright with her hanging downwards. she kept loosing grip and therefore moving around trying to gain a proper footing (some of her claws are missing, as often happens - to mine anyway) so after she started on the ooth i layed the screen flat. she didnt seem to mind and carried right on going !

amazin to watch


----------



## wuwu (Jul 31, 2006)

beautiful pics!


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I see it now. Why is the ends of her legs missing? Is she a really old mantis cause thats usually why they fall off.


----------



## nympho (Jul 31, 2006)

well, what happened was she lost her hooks during her moult to subadult, i think she burnt her feet on the mesh which had a lamp above it (so afterwardsshe couldn't grip at all) but i managed to get her through to adult with alot of care (and sticky tape lol). most of her hooks came back but as she got older the back one dropped off and the others were a bit dodgy as well.

this cant be the complete explanation tho as i had similar thing happen to other ones, but not as bad. these were kept on twigs on the windowsill and not in a cage and misted frequently. one or more of their hooks became deformed when they moulted for no reason ie they were straight and not curved. hence they don't grip. inbreeding perhaps? the male i mated this female with was from another source and perfect so hopefully the nyphs should be ok.


----------



## Ian (Jul 31, 2006)

Really nice pix. Not often you see the sequence of laying photos like that.


----------



## nympho (Jul 31, 2006)

thanks. ive been really lucky with these mantises in being around when interesting stuff happened.

i hope to see the big hatch too, that will be a first for me too.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice shot!! She doesn't seem to mind for the photo session while laying that ooth. It should take between 35-45 days for the ooth to hatch at 80F. Good luck.


----------



## Ian (Jul 31, 2006)

Its a shame the ootheca looses its lovely turquoise colour as well


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2006)

The physical condition of the adults is not going to make any impact on what the nymphs look like in my experience.


----------



## nympho (Sep 9, 2006)

hi

does anyone know how long these ooths take to hatch. it was laid about july 30th so about 5 1/2 weeks ago now. the female was mated successfully. Should i mist the ooth or use a heat mat. im worried this will dry it out too much so im keeping at room temp so far.

thnx


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2006)

It will take a bit longer if it's a little cooler.


----------

